# wanted to share my 75 gallon



## limbo414 (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my 75 gallon aquarium and it occupants. Enjoy. 
Lisa


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

what's in it? i see;

2 oscars (maybe)
1 pleco
1 other fish in the back right corner. he has spots.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishbguy said:


> what's in it? i see;
> 
> 2 oscars (maybe)
> 1 pleco
> 1 other fish in the back right corner. he has spots.


I spotted 2 plecos a pirahna and 2 oscars


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

What I see;
2 oscars
2 common plecos
2 Prirahna

Tank looks good, although I hope you have good filtration...

Might want to edit and hit the enter key inbetween the IMG url, so that way it aint so wide


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

thats a pacu, but either way should not be in that tank....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Not the best fish choice once again, but not bad.

That albino oscar is excellent. I love the fins on it. When I had mine, I did everything to prevent it from getting a torn fin, only had one mishap once before my cousin took it, so I was proud . Ended up getting long fins so I was happy lmao.


----------



## limbo414 (Mar 20, 2007)

There are 2 oscars, Tiger female about 4 years old and one albino male that I'm not sure how old he is.
2 common plecos that have grown up together with the tiger oscar since they were tiny. 
The pacu was a rescue that we are not keeping just didn't want him to die. And lastly the green-eared sunfish that we got with our feeder fish.


----------

